# Flops Has Foster Mom!



## Bunman (Jan 24, 2006)

Tomorrow we are taking Flops, my calico Holland lop, to her new foster home in Leverett, Mass.

She will be with an experienced bunmom who has fostered many rabbits & has her own. Anyone who is interested in adopting Flops should call Dona Wheeler at 1-413-549-0051.

Here is a pic of a bun almost identical to Flops: (scroll down)

http://www.gotpetsonline.com/pictures/gallery/small-animals/all-by-photo/holland-lops/holland-lop-0014/


----------



## bunnydude (Jan 25, 2006)

Wow! That's great news!


----------



## Bunman (Jan 25, 2006)

I would say so!:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 26, 2006)

That's great! I hope she gets a good home soon!


----------



## Lissa (Jan 26, 2006)

Wonderful!!


----------



## Bunman (Jan 26, 2006)

Flops met Dona's two elderly poodles in her office & was quite at ease! Acted like she owned the place.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 26, 2006)

*Bunman wrote:*


> Flops met Dona's two elderly poodles in her office &amp;was quite at ease! Acted like she owned the place.


Give her a couple of days , and she will own it . Great news!

Jan


----------



## Bunman (Jan 26, 2006)

Daisy doesn't even seem to notice that Flops is away - i think she's just thinking, "AHA! Now ALL the TLC is MINE! MINE!


----------



## Bunman (Feb 12, 2006)

Flops has a wonderful foster mom, but is STILL looking for her lifetime home....to see her is to love her. Please call Dona, 413-549-0051, & arrange to meet this truly special, adorable gold & white calico lop luvbun! Leverett, Mass. :bunnydance:


----------

